# Sexing Bolivian Rams



## jbernard (Oct 29, 2011)

I have had the below 2 Rams for 2 months and would like breed them. My problem is still trying to figure out if I have a male and a female - Help!!!


----------



## mwomack (Oct 4, 2011)

I would say that top one if for sure a female. The bottom looks like a male but I could be mistaken. The way I sex them is I look for the "tube" between their pectoral fin and anal fin. If its bigger and more tube like, its a female. If its smaller and sharp, male. Look at them again, from the pictures, that's how it appears to me, but it could just be the angle. Hope that helps


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Those fish are not mature, they probably aren't dependably sexable at this time.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Both female.


----------



## jbernard (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts. I was originally thinking the top one was a male. I'll wait a few more months and try to reasses....


----------

